# Shrimp Condo



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

This is an old picture of my new project.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice Igor!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Shrimp _lofts!_


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

you are really a master of shrimps igor!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice Igor!


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

@[email protected] nice nice...
those are the 5.5 gallon tanks?


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

@[email protected] holy cow...
i just notice you hvae all the mini canister for all of your tanks...


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor my friend. any updated of pic of these tanks? you said it was old project right? so any new pics recently?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

How do you find those canister filters? I've heard good and bad things about them.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

killer007 said:


> @[email protected] nice nice...
> those are the 5.5 gallon tanks?


No, they are all 10 gallons. They are custom made.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

killer007 said:


> @[email protected] holy cow...
> i just notice you hvae all the mini canister for all of your tanks...


Yes, I do 
I have a good experience with them and I found them as a best solution for me. 
There is no big difference in price with any other HOB filter, but these filters are really canisters, they are silent and can be rarely cleaned.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> How do you find those canister filters? I've heard good and bad things about them.


The only bad thing for me it a short output tube that makes a strong current in a part of a tank.
I'm also not sure that their plastic hoses will work for decades, they look cheap. But it's a potential future problem


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks great Igor!!


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> No, they are all 10 gallons. They are custom made.


WOW @[email protected]
very very impressive...


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

you made it igor???


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahhahaha i think he hired someone to do it for him...

@[email protected] but those custom made 10 gallons will be more expansive than you can find in big als and other fish store right?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

No no, I just bough them used. There are a lot of small scratches on them.
It was accidentally. They went with 3-tier wooden stand. Aquariums staid sideways in it.
The stand was good for a garage, but not for my dinner room 
So, I got a two-tier wider stand and bought all the rest of equipment.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

What kind of filter is that?


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

ah very very nice


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

there's our local supplier for snowballs, yellows, blue tigers, crs/cbs, and blue pearls in a year's time.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Joeee said:


> What kind of filter is that?


It's called *Rapids Mini Canister C-80*. You can buy it here: http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Fil...ini-Canister-C-80_9902081_102.html?tc=default


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> there's our local supplier for snowballs, yellows, blue tigers, crs/cbs, and blue pearls in a year's time.


Thank you. It can be 
Bluepearls are the most actively breeding now.
All the others are just in the very beginning of creating good colonies.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Thank you. It can be
> Bluepearls are the most actively breeding now.
> All the others are just in the very beginning of creating good colonies.


any for sale?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor, hows your berried going?any shrimplets yet??


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> igor, hows your berried going?any shrimplets yet??


She is great. I have shrimplets!
Look at the video: High grade Crystal Red shrimp babies


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> She is great. I have shrimplets!
> Look at the video: High grade Crystal Red shrimp babies


its look like you won a lotto igor!! btw what do you feed them?? how long does you run your light? its seems u have lots of algae growing out there. im soo unfornate breeding these guys all of my 21+crs babies died!! grrr!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hi igor just want to ask how many kilo of fluval shrimp substrate you put in 10 gallon?thanks


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> hi igor just want to ask how many kilo of fluval shrimp substrate you put in 10 gallon?thanks


I have two tanks with 3 kg and one with 4 kg. I suggest you use 4k or more.
I had 2 kg in one tank, it was not enough.


----------

